# Buying advice JVC X30 or X9?



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi to everyone,

I searched all the forum and I could not find specific buying advice for 

JVC projector:

I came across a store which sells new JVC X30 and new JVC X9 for the 

same price (I'm not too interested in 3D and I watch only documentaries 

and movies).

The main differences between the X30 and X70/X90 are contrast and 4K. 

Since the X9 has better contrast than the X30, and both don't have 4K, I 

would assume that the X9 is better suited to my needs than the X30.

Please advice and comment! Help me chose what's better for my needs.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Never trust a manufacturer's stated contrast ratio. I'd go and check reviews of the products and see what is said about the contrast ratio. The X9 is the same price as the X30 because it is a year older model and it was stopped being made last February. Why don't you ask the dealer to hook them up for you and compare them? If it were me I'd take the X30.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just a heads-up: the JVC x30 is also the JVC RS45. Same exact projector, only difference is that the RS 45 has a gold ring around its lens. Other than that, the Rs45 is simply the model sold to professional installers. All that being said, I was able to find the rs45 for about $500 cheaper than the x30.

I added a thread to home theater shack comparing the Rs45 to the Panasonic 7000u (if you want to read my impressions).

At any rate, it's awesome!

Before you buy the x30... Google RS45 and see what you can find.


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

@ Mechman,
I appreciate the advice. The dealer doesn't have an X9 to hook up next to it or I would already have tried!
So, next best thing after my eyes are the eyes of forum members.
Can I ask you *why* you made that recommendation?
Please consider this order of priorities:
50% Colour balance - neutral - real skin tones, whites
20% Contrast and black level
10% definition
10% analog feel
5% features
3% sports & TV in general
2% 3D
I watch almost exclusively films and documentaries in HD, possibly in 1080p.

Since the X70 colour balance is extremely good, almost exceptional (and very similar to my DPX1200) and 50% of my decision is based on colour balance then if other JVC projectors use the same colour chip, I am inclined to consider them very carefully before preferring the X30.
In fact, what are the improvements that the X30 brings over the X9/X7?
I have heard that the following use the same colour chip as the X70:
HD750, HD950, X7, X9 and, of course, the X90.

And, one more question, do you think that a professional adjustment could bring the colours of the X30 to match (or very near) those of the X70?

@27dnats.
Thanks for taking time to help me. I will read your review but I am very interested in the JVC line as I can obtain incredible discounts.
I know about the denominations RS45/X30, but my problem is not RS45 or X30. In this same post I just replied to mechman and from there you understand what is the advice that I am looking for

Again, to both you and mechman, I really appreciate your time and expertise! You maybe saving me thousands of dollars... Thank you!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Check out this link:

http://www.trustedreviews.com/jvc-x30-x70-x90_Projector_review


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just as an FYI, the x30 has a paired-down color management system as compared to the x70/x90. Although in all of my review searches, I didn't read anyone really complaining that the x30 was missing something... Seems like the consensus was that, in the $3000-3500 price range, the x30 had a fantastic picture.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish I could help you out with comparisons of the x30 to the x7/x9...
I can't.

I was able to get the guy that runs projectorreviews.com to respond to some emails. Perhaps you should try and contact editors at some of the big projector review sites/home theater mags? They might have some better answers for you...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

mechman said:


> Never trust a manufacturer's stated contrast ratio.


JVC does not use a dynamic iris and then massively fudge the numbers like _every other _manufacture on the market. Their stated lumens and contrast ratios are _exactly_ what you will get in calibrated mode sir.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^ I would agree with this. Here's my question: The rs45 claims a 50000:1 contrast ratio. It looks incredible to my eye. The x70 is claiming a ratio of 70000:1. How visible is this difference? At some point, do these ratios get to a point in which they are moot?


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

@ 27dnast


27dnast said:


> Although in all of my review searches, I didn't read anyone really complaining that the x30 was missing something... Seems like the consensus was that, in the $3000-3500 price range, the x30 had a fantastic picture.


And I agree! Not fantastic, AMAZING picture! Really! But not as good colour balance and whites as the Yamaha DPX series.



27dnast said:


> ^^^ I would agree with this. Here's my question: The rs45 claims a 50000:1 contrast ratio. It looks incredible to my eye. The x70 is claiming a ratio of 70000:1. How visible is this difference? At some point, do these ratios get to a point in which they are moot?
> Read more: Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com - Reply to Topic


Again, I agree. I saw the X70 and X30 and X90 side by side, on 3 identical screens, same size, in 2 different set ups:
1. Factory settings
2. Professionally calibrated
In both cases the contrast gain was almost imperceptible. Perhaps in the shadows you could pick up a little bit more detail. But by little bit I really mean almost nothing more. Watching the same scenes (Gladiator in the arena and under the colosseum) you can barely notice any contrast or blacks difference.
What you _*can*_ notice are 2 items:
a) Colour balance and whites are identical in X70 and X90 and not as good in X30 (but still excellent).
b) 4K really does make pixels disappear (even close up I could barely make out pixels) and this gives a very analogue feel to the image. The closest I've ever seen to a Barco 3 tubes or celluloid projection.
Factory calibration against professional calibration (yesterday they gave an other hour of calibrated viewing experience) only increases (not decrease) the differences.

So, given:
- the above
- how much importance I give to colour balance and whites
- my budget limitations
I am now considering more and more to go for an X7/X9 over the X30.

But I wish that someone from this forum could confirm to me that the colour balance of the X7 and X9 are the same as the X70 and X90.

As you said, the marginal contrast gain is almost unnoticeable to my eyes. I know that I would lose an amazing analog feeling chosing last years, non E-Shift, devices, but... beggars can't be choosers! I can't have everything!

IMHO the real BIG difference between X70 and X30 is this incredible analog feel and colour.

@TypeA
Again, I completely agree. Try to calibrate the black and white levels on a Sony VW95 at the same time! You cannot. And calibrating one influences the other so, in the end, any contrast calibration on a Sony VW95 must include a tiny bit of guess work...
Oh... and please, please, please... do not refer to me as "sir"! You are the knowledgeable and experts here. I am very lucky to have your advice and help. So, I should be calling you sir and not the other way around!

For everyone, my name is Tommaso and I'm from Italy (nobody is perfect!) but live in japan!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^. Great info - thanks for relaying you observations!

I wonder if the advantage of the 4k-e shift is lost as you move to a proper seating distance from the screen??

Did you read the link I included? I was hoping the following might help answer your question:

"Colours also look more punchy yet still more natural than they did on the X7 too, and detail levels look outstanding. We wouldn’t say that there seems to be more detail on the X70, though; as we’ve hopefully established now, the e-Shift ‘4k2k’ technology as explored in the limited content of a preview scenario seems to work more to create a smooth analogue image finish rather than to add tangible extra image detail."


Anyhow, good luck. You might need to buy both units (say, an x7 and a x30) and have your own comparison! ;-)


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

27dnast said:


> I wonder if the advantage of the 4k-e shift is lost as you move to a proper seating distance from the screen??


Depends on your eyesight. With my glasses on the major difference is that the X70 seems... analog and the X30 seems electric/digital. In fact, or because of this, the X30 may even seem sharper. But as soon as you pause you can see hair and other details on the X70 that you just barely can on the X30



27dnast said:


> Did you read the link I included? I was hoping the following might help answer your question:
> "Colours also look more punchy yet still more natural than they did on the X7 too, and detail levels look outstanding. We wouldn’t say that there seems to be more detail on the X70, though; as we’ve hopefully established now, the e-Shift ‘4k2k’ technology as explored in the limited content of a preview scenario seems to work more to create a smooth analogue image finish rather than to add tangible extra image detail."


Yes, I read it and, incidentally, the analog description part is the same if you compare the X70 and X30. I guess that I now have to compare the X7 and X9 with the X30 to establish which has better colour balance.

Even if the X7 and X9 are half way between the X70's and X30's colour balance, whites and skin tones, I would still prefer the X7 and X9. As I said, contrast, blacks and definition are way sufficient already as they are on the X30, X7 and X9 without the need to go to the extreme of the X70


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

27dnast said:


> I wonder if the advantage of the 4k-e shift is lost as you move to a proper seating distance from the screen??


Yes, it is noticeable if I wear my glasses, up to about 3 meters. After it's just a general "feeling" but you can't actually really benefit from the E-shift after that distance because even the X30 (or any other D-ILA) becomes less digital at those distances.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome and rare you are able to view these and directly compare prior to purchase, that should really help in making your decision.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree, TypeA. Lucky!


Pretty cool you have access to x7 and x9's. Are they at a steep discount?


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

@ TypeA,

In the same store (www.avac.co.jp) I can view, side by side, same screen and size, the new Sony 1000, 95, X90, X70, X30, top of the line Mitsubishi, Panasonic and many more. Some 15 devices all set up ready to be compared in the High Quality theatre, about another 10 in the medium end theatre and about as many in the low end theatre. And they have 7 stores like this in Tokyo alone. Of course this is one of Tokyo's best 4 or 5 Home Theatre stores but in general if a store does not let you try a device you simply complain and walk away. Sure enough the next week you will find the device on display and test.

This is standard customer service for everything: from ice creams to bluetooth earphones, from mobile telephones to printers, from cars to wax candles... basically there is *amazing* service in Japan for just about anything.

To the point that if you do not like a dish in a restaurant, it is not considered weird to ask to try another dish and send back the first one. And you only pay the one you like.

The point is that this is a fundamentally honest and extremely respectful country where cheating, breaking the law, taking advantage, cutting corners etc is practically non existent. People are honest in their hearts and if you say that you do not like a dish, nobody would even imagine that you just want to not pay for it.

You can imagine Italians like me (or US for that matter) how stunned and amazed are at the beginning. And, of course, I cannot deny that I *did* take advantage at the beginning. But then you realize that cheating people who trust you is appalling for yourself even if nobody ever will realize it.

I don't know how to explain it: Japanese culture managed to make even a bad Italian (ok, not so bad...) becomes abiding. It's incredible how powerful it is to be surrounded by honesty and trust... you simply can't cheat... Ok, maybe you won't become as close minded and straight as good Japanese are, but you certainly go a looooooong way towards improving yourself. It's like a clean city: nobody throws paper or trash on the floor because... well... just because it's clean and subcontiously you feel obliged to comply. I often thought if honesty and peace could be exported in the rest of the world. Here it is contageous... imagine if pacifism too were to be contagious...

When you buy second hand (Japanese never like to) not only you get 1 yr shop warranty but, more important you won't get a lemon. If a device has a malfunction or defect it is clearly stated. Always. In 11 years here I was never sold a second hand lemon!

Sorry for the OT. But in short: yep, very lucky indeed if you're prepared to pay 55% government taxes plus 10% local taxes and pay an Oppo93 1,250$


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

X30, New = 2,500$ (but rapidly, very rapidly dropping further - next month should be able to pick up a new one for 2,200/2,300USD)
X30, JVC refurbished (w/ full JVC 2 yr warranty) = 2,200$ and dropping fast.
X70, New = 6,700$ beyond budget
X70, Ex dealer demo = 5,700$ w/ old lamp beyond budget
X9 New = 3,800$ beyond budget (price dropping fast)
X9, JVC refurbished (w/ full JVC 2 yr warranty) = 2,800$
X7, New = 2,500$ (dropping fast, on a par w/ new X30)

And used (even one week old) are 50-70% of these prices, 1 yr warranty and no lemons (read my reply to TypeA)

I missed a used X70 (2 weeks old) at 3,800$ by a few days (it sold yesterday) because I was posting here...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

ascanio1 said:


> @ TypeA,
> 
> In the same store (www.avac.co.jp) I can view, side by side, same screen and size, the new Sony 1000, 95, X90, X70, X30, top of the line Mitsubishi, Panasonic and many more. Some 15 devices all set up ready to be compared in the High Quality theatre, about another 10 in the medium end theatre and about as many in the low end theatre. And they have 7 stores like this in Tokyo alone. Of course this is one of Tokyo's best 4 or 5 Home Theatre stores but in general if a store does not let you try a device you simply complain and walk away. Sure enough the next week you will find the device on display and test.
> 
> ...



Oh wow. Now Ive lived or extensively experienced; Panama, Honduras, Puerto Rico, St Thomas, Spain, Saudi Arabia, UAE and eight United States spanning from Alaska to Florida but Ive never experienced _ anything_ like the society you describe! :unbelievable: That sounds like a very cool society indeed and thanks for sharing. :TT


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow. Those prices are easily better (with the exception of the x30) than what is available here in the States. Looks like you have a big decision. Both the x7 and x9 are currently selling for about $4500 plus. I was able to buy an x30 (RS45) for about $2700.... The x70 and x90 were way too far out of my price range.

Have you thought at all about lens memory? I only ask b/c that was something very important to me (I have a 2.40:1 screen). I believe the x7 and x9 lack lens memory?


As you've seen for yourself, the x30 has a super-duper picture. Hard to go wrong with any of them. Perhaps you can save a little coin and go with the least expensive option and put the $ toward some other equipment (or a bunch of blu rays! ;-)

Just consider yourself lucky to have all of those options available at your finger tips!


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

TypeA,

That's why I've been living here for the past 11 yrs.
Sometimes it is hugely frustrating (close minded and rigid to the point that procedures become more important than the objective they tender to) and ridiculous rules and policies but, in the end, Tokyo is the safest city I know of, super clean, super efficient, best service in the world and easy for witty minds to put their ingenuity to work and be admired as a "solution deliverer" only because they can not think outside the box.
You see 10 year old children going to school alone, crossing the roads, girls can move alone at midnight anywhere in Tokyo, and a 94% criminal conviction rate.
An oasis if you can put up with extremely close minded and inflexible procedures and rules.

Go into a shop, show a mobile and ask: "Do you have a battery charger for this mobile phone, here?"
They will answer: "Sorry, no. We don't have it here". And that's it. No more comments.
"Do you know where I could find one?"
"Yes, third floor, mobile telephones department, on the left, 3rd shelf from the top, next to the new Samsung Note mobile".
So there are pros and cons.

For example, last week I was discussing colours and skin tones. So I asked the shop clerk to set the both projectors' colours to look as natural as possible.

After 2 days, after receiving advice here, I went back to ask for a professional calibration and the colours were much better. I asked why he had not shown this calibration to me before and he replied: "because you asked me for natural setting, not natural calibration. So I set the colours as they are natural for JVC.

GRRR...!!!! I was about to explode! We had been talking for 1 hour about skin tones and whites and he executed my request "literally", without questioning the motive behind my request, even though we had been discussing for hours!

In this Japan drives you mad! I swear, sometimes it makes my blood boil. And it's the same in business, finance, everywhere.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll be curious to already what your decision ultimately is... Let us know what happens! ;-)


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

Very close to buying the refurbished X9. I'm waiting for proof of the warranty and of the refurbishing (by JVC and not by some authorized dealer). If the paperwork checks out, then I'll buy the X9.

To be honest I still have some doubts: English and American HT enthusiasts have different opinions about what is considered sufficient brightness. In the US an X9 at 140" on a 1.0 gain screen is considered not to have sufficient light output, while in the UK it is considered as having plenty to spare.

I am now waiting for a continuous light meter to establish what light level I have today with my DPX1200 over the same 140", gain 1.0, screen, in a very white room.

Then I'll ask someone to do the maths and I'll know if I need the X30's higher lumens output or not. What do you guys think about light output on a 140"?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Cant really comment on your specific lumens needs but, like I mentioned earlier, dont let the published specs from JVC fool you. They dont mess with a variable iris and as a result they are usually some of the brightest in their class 

A "very white room" almost brings a tear to my eye, you are purchasing a projector with excellent performance and those white walls are going to kill your contrast. I understand you might not have a choice on your wall color but its still a shame :crying:


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

My viewing conditions bring tears to my eyes too!
I have constraints & I'm looking for advice on how to improve in a cost effective way, without losing my girlfriend. Please visit the other open thread. It went dry...

BTW if I post here about my ambient viewing problems I would brake the forum rules by going OT? This thread is "Buying advice". The other thread is "How to improve a room".


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

The seller sent me images of JVC USA refurbishing record and (3 years) warranty on parts and labour.
I think I'm ready to take the dive for the X9 before the weekend :spend: - last chance for last minute advice on the model...
X30 new @ 2,400$ or
X9 refurb @ 2,900$?

I have NO interest for: 3D, sports news etc, and can live w/ 2:35 movies on 16:9 screen.
Highest importance to skin tones and white balance, then blacks/dynamic range.

Comments?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

ascanio1 said:


> My viewing conditions bring tears to my eyes too!
> I have constraints & I'm looking for advice on how to improve in a cost effective way, without losing my girlfriend. Please visit the other open thread. It went dry...
> 
> BTW if I post here about my ambient viewing problems I would brake the forum rules by going OT? This thread is "Buying advice". The other thread is "How to improve a room".


:doh: I think I remember your other thread and sadly there is only so much that can be done with curtains. No you cant really go OT in your own thread, always try to stay on topic but it cant be so rigid that its silly. 

I totally understand the whole gf thing, Im getting static myself because I want to paint the ceiling beige to match the walls. She also knows full-well that my last living room was painted _completely_ brown long before she ever moved in, and man did that make for one dark room! I wont go that nuts this time around but because _any_ color is better than white I think I will get away with beige. As it stands now, with a white ceiling and beige walls, I can actually see how the ceiling is affecting my contrast on the upper half of the screen. Its all a matter of compromise....


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

ascanio1 said:


> The seller sent me images of JVC USA refurbishing record and (3 years) warranty on parts and labour.
> I think I'm ready to take the dive for the X9 before the weekend :spend: - last chance for last minute advice on the model...
> X30 new @ 2,400$ or
> X9 refurb @ 2,900$?
> ...


I thought two years was awesome, now theyre saying three years on a refurb?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow. It's a tough choice. I guess by going x9, you're assuming changes haven't been made to the native color capabilities - thus making the x30 slightly better. As an x30/rs45 owner, I can say its a great PJ. BUT, I haven't seen a side-by-side comparison.... And if I did, I might just change my tune and say the x9 blows the x30 out if the water! ;-).

Sounds like you have a fun choice to make.

As for your room, get rid of those white walls and ceiling. Make a bold move with a darker color... My understanding is that something in the grey scale is best... But you can also venture into browns. I believe blues and reds are not such a great choice (people do use these of course... But my understanding from reading expert articles is that grey scale is first... Browns are the backup). See if you can make it work - anything will be better than white. You might be surprised how a change to darker colors might be great in you room.... Even if your walls end up darker than the ceiling! Not knowing your financial situation - perhaps some help from an interior decorator might be in order! ;-)


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes. 3 yrs parts and labour. But only on the X9/90. All other models only get 2 yrs. Tomorrow morning I'm calling JVC USA to get confirmation.

But so far, 2 different JVC dealers (one US and one Japan) both, separately, "suggested" that a JVC factory/manufacturer refurbished unit is actually better than a new one because:

Refurbished items probably had such serious issues that it was cheaper to replace than repair. So the issue was known and addressed by replacing the part, not fixing it. And, usually, the new part belongs to the latest series/models. Like a firmware upgrade. Chances that the same issue happens again are, therefore, lower. This logic reasoning shows up in many US consumer protection groups statistics. And this is why manufacturers are not afraid to offer the same, new product, warranty.

A second advantage is that it receives more rigorous and extensive quality testing than a production line unit, before it's released back onto the market. More human hours are spent on it ensuring perfection.

Last but not least, the X9/90 are top of the line models which are likely to end up in an "opinion maker's" home. Therefore JVC pays premium attention to ensure quality.

If you are interested there is 1 or maybe 2 more available devices.
The price is without tax & shipping.
It would be cool if I could help back someone who helps me...


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

TypeA said:


> I totally understand the whole gf thing, Im getting static myself because I want to paint the ceiling beige to match the walls. ...cut... Its all a matter of compromise....


You're telling me... :sarcastic: If you have advice (room darkening or partner soothing) pls, go ahead!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope, youre on your own on that one :laugh: 

But I will say that if my budget permitted, I would so go for the X9 over the X30


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

27dnast said:


> ... I guess by going x9, you're assuming changes haven't been made to the native color capabilities - thus making the x30 slightly better.


The opposite. If no changes have been made, then the X9 has the same colours as the X90, or so reviews say. In this case it has superior skin tones and white balance to the X30. The X9 and X90 share the same colour D-iLA chip as the X30 and so, in theory, all 3 should have the same colours.

But I experienced a visible difference between the X30/90, side by side. I was explained that differences are not due to different colour chip (it's the same) but to:
1.
The better colour calibrations instruments/menu available to the X9/90 series and
2.
Use of tighter tolerances and specs in the assembly and components.

So, assuming that the D-iLA chips and the calibration possibilities have not changed, then the X30 improvements are irrelevant for me as I'm not interested in 3D or sports and I don't like cropping 2,35 or 16:9 images on screens - I prefer the letterbox problem to losing content.



27dnast said:


> As for your room, get rid of those white walls and ceiling. Make a bold move with ...


That would be a very bold move indeed! I'd gain a of a lot of "dynamic contrast" with both the viewing situation and my present relationship! addle: :hsd: No, no... :nono: can't go that way... :boxer:



27dnast said:


> Not knowing your financial situation - perhaps some help from an interior decorator might be in order! ;-)


I want to stay under 3,000$ because of principles: 5 yrs ago I didn't set any limit and I ended up spending over 15,000$ - today the whole system is worth less than 200$! I don't mind spending if it's not throwing away money. And building a bat cave is out of the question: I live in an apartment.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I think you'll be stoked with either PJ.


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

@ TypeA

Update.

I was mistaken about the warranty: new X9 and X90 devices is 3 years. Refurbished "only" 2 years. Parts and labour

JVC confirmed the serial numbers of the refurbished units which comes with a new lamp (*) and a perfect, professional, full calibration for a 120", 1.0 gain screen @ 4m, in perfectly black room. I will need to re-calibrate for viewing conditions, but I was guaranteed that the unit is perfect. In fact "better than new"...

(*) The lamp manufacturer and code is the same but some components are now procured through a different supplier. This should have solved the light output problems. Interlocutor would not say which components were modified nor the implementation date.

Hope it helps JVC Lamp debate thread.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I cant imagine that difference in warranty would be a deal breaker. I guess it would only be an issue if a refurb unit simply wasnt properly restored or if it was a re-packaged unit that was abused by a user before a return period. But, the seller is saying you are good to go, so you really have to take their honesty and run with it.

I'm curious - and perhaps Type A might have something to say about this - but my understanding about calibration and PJ's is that "technically" they need to be re-calibrated every hundred hours or so because of the effect of lamp aging... Have you come across this in your research?

I think you've convinced yourself that the x9 is your desire ... Go for it. Nothing is worse than buyer's remorse. You'll be happy with it. After all, JVC is widely known for its PJ muscle.


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for your support! I really appreciate it. Yes, that's what the JVC rep said. Not every 100hrs specifically but as the lamp ages you need to recalibrate. But, he also said that before calibration other factors are much more important: room lighting, size/seating position, screen quality... if any one of these factors or others is out of "sync" then even the best calibration of the best projector is wasted. Just as TypeA said "oooouch..." when I described my living room.

So, before worrying about calibration I'm worrying about screen and room darkness. Now I'm off to buy a light meter to establish exactly what screen I need...

TypeA, 27dnsat... be ready with your screen model/type/etc advice!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

It may not be three years but two still seems like a really good warranty for a refurb. As for the calibration as the bulb ages, I think thats the case for all displays except maybe LCD/LED flat panels as I dont think they decrease in brightness over time. What Ive always looked for, and something that JVC is known for, is having good measurements out of the box. I think some Mitsubishi models are known to have excellent performance out of the box also. From what Ive read Sony LCOS machines need lots of adjustment. Being that Im such a cheapskate Ive never spent money on a pro calibration and I probably never will, lots of folks highly recommend you get one though.

As for the screen advice I doubt I will be of much assistance. In sticking with the cheapskate theme Ive always found recommend mainstream projection screens to be ridiculously overpriced. I understand the premium for acoustically transparent screens, and screens that reject most all ambient lighting are cool, but to pay $1000 for a 106" matte white screen seems nuts to me and frankly Ive never seen the value. I spent $250 on each of my two Panoview GrayWolf screens and have been perfectly happy with them but sadly thats about the extent of my screen knowledge. I recommend you post your questions on screens in the screen subforum, perhaps those with much more knowledge can give you a better idea of what screens you should be looking at.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^. I went with a Carada screen. It looks great to my eyes and the frame is rock solid. I had an initial issue with the first screen they sent... And much like everything I had read about Carada, their customer service was grade A+. Must say, they were also really helpful during my decision/purchase process.

Beyond all of that, my knowledge of screens (and experience with them) is so basic that I can't really help you. :-/


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Guys...

Thanks, I really appreciate your support. Again, should you plan or happen to be in Tokyo, you'll be my most welcome guests to stay here. I've got guest rooms (thou no HT in there!) and I'll be more than happy to show you around town!

Again, thank you.


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Decided*

Just to thank everyone who helped me decide:

In the end I bought a JVC DLA-RS4810 (pre-order) which I was offered new at a comparable price to an unused new X9 plus a few hundred bucks. I have been asked not to post price but anyone interested pls PM me.

Next, Oppo 103. Further down a new screen.

Again, thanks for all your help!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great buy... Post your impressions once you have it up and going!

Good luck.


----------

